# What are you craving right now?



## Hole (Jan 19, 2009)

(In terms of food/drink ofcourse,perverts.)


I am craving Taco bell and apple cinnamon cake.:eat2:


----------



## Weeze (Jan 19, 2009)

Good thread!

Me? 
Chocolate milk.... insane.


----------



## Cors (Jan 19, 2009)

Hole said:


> (In terms of food/drink ofcourse,perverts.)
> 
> 
> I am craving Taco bell and some apple cinnamon cake.:eat2:



I haven't had Taco Bell for ages! 

I am currently craving a big hearty bowl of beef pho. And um, lime sorbet.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 19, 2009)

sushi sushi sushi sushi sushi sushi sushi sushi sushi sushi:smitten::eat2::smitten::eat2:


----------



## Brandi (Jan 19, 2009)

Blueberry latte tea...tastes just like a cheesecake lol


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 19, 2009)

We've had 2 other threads on this same topic:

What are you CRAVING right now? (in 2006)

and

Now I'm Craving...(the craving continuation thread)  (in 2007)

We were due for Cravings, Part III! So good timing


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 19, 2009)

Pizza. Always. Really, Italian food in general.

And then Taco Bell cravings once or twice a week.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 19, 2009)

shake shack burger. luckily, I'll be right by there tomorrow. Woo.


----------



## project219 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm craving a chicken parmesan sub... seriously, I haven't had one in like, 3 months.


----------



## Neen (Jan 19, 2009)

CHINESE FOOD! spare ribs, and general Tso chicken!! I seriously crave chinese food every week.. i could eat it every DAY!


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a craving for something but I don't know what it is. It's driving me crazy!! Does this happen to anyone else or am I just a total freak? lol


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 19, 2009)

Peanut buster parfait!!!!


----------



## Cors (Jan 19, 2009)

White chocolate! (My cravings change so fast!) 

I was having some B&J's Baked Alaska, and it was infuriating trying to dig for the white chocolate polar bears. I am so going to buy a bar tomorrow. :/


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 19, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> I have a craving for something but I don't know what it is. It's driving me crazy!! Does this happen to anyone else or am I just a total freak? lol



I have had that happen. I would tell my hubby i'm craving something for dinner and he'd suggest many things and none of them sounded like it. When it happens, i usually end up not having dinner.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 19, 2009)

:eat2: A pint of Stella, followed by a double JD chaser.... :eat2:

And I have an odd craving for popadoms, mango chutney and ratia...  lol


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 19, 2009)

More of the steamed clams I had on Saturday. I just can't get them out of my head!


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have been craving Mexican food like a MAD woman. I just had it a few nights ago, and I have been dying for more. As soon as possible, I will get some more...


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 20, 2009)

........... TACO BELL! I don't know why, but I've been wanting nothing but Taco Bell for the past two weeks.


----------



## Mythik (Jan 20, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> More of the steamed clams I had on Saturday. I just can't get them out of my head!



Having trouble swallowing?  

-----------

I've been craving Thai coconut curry all day. I guess I'll just have to make some tomorrow.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 20, 2009)

Egg Rolls, Deep Fried Mushrooms, Deep Fried Cheese Curds, And Fudge Dipped Chocolate Chip Granola Bars. . . Even though I bought the last 10 my gas station had. Like. Yesterday. D= Saad.


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yumm...craving many things at the moment. 

Chinese food (egg rolls, cheese wontons, chow mein, spicy chicken)
Sushi (a nice spicy tuna roll)
Taco Bell 
Jack In The Box Tacos

Yeah, some odd combos there!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 20, 2009)

Flavored water or a FUZE drink.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 20, 2009)

in no particular order

fried dill pickles
wasabi
wasabi peas
california rolls

I seriously think I could just eat some wasabi paste from a spoon..I know that I would die a painful death..but it would be worth it..lol


----------



## Weeze (Jan 20, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Flavored water or a FUZE drink.



Fuze = Awesome.

i loooove the white tea!!


----------



## Hole (Jan 20, 2009)

Damn, I really want some icecream. Haagan Daaz.:smitten:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 20, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Fuze = Awesome.
> 
> i loooove the white tea!!



Me too!
xxxxxx


----------



## Weeze (Jan 20, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Me too!
> xxxxxx



Yeah, the gas station near where I work is like, the only place that sells it, so I stock up xD


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 21, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Yeah, the gas station near where I work is like, the only place that sells it, so I stock up xD



Hah, they're all over here now. This grocery store near me just had them 10 for $10 and I definitely bought 30 of them.. hah.


----------



## Weeze (Jan 21, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Hah, they're all over here now. This grocery store near me just had them 10 for $10 and I definitely bought 30 of them.. hah.



lol.
awesomeeeee.



Currently craving (besides white tea, now): Cheesy mashed potatoes.


p.s. I think this combined with the fashion/clothing boards means we have like, the same brain.


----------



## kiwilicious (Jan 21, 2009)

A few pieces of dark, chili chocolate and an good quality espresso would be fantastic right about now.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 21, 2009)

krismiss said:


> lol.
> awesomeeeee.
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahah, word.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 21, 2009)

Chili Dogs.

..Unfourtunatly, We have the stuff for them.
But if I were to make some for myself, I would eat the entire load of stuff. ...D= Damn Sonic The Hedgehog. Makin' me an addict!


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 21, 2009)

Chip sandwiches!

mmmm I know what I'm having for lunch


----------



## Roy C. (Jan 21, 2009)

A couple of coney or chili dogs from Sonic sounds real good now.


----------



## Neen (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh man, chinese, chinese , chinese!! I want sushi too. Taco bell '7 layer burrito..' some nachoes.. I'M HUNNNGRRRY!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 22, 2009)

I fulfilled my Peanut Buster Parfait need. I had that for dinner the other night. Now I want some maple bars. I think Saturday morning breakfast will be that of donuts


----------



## AnotherJessica (Jan 22, 2009)

I think it's interesting how many people crave Taco Bell. I've been craving it too lately. :eat2:


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu (Jan 22, 2009)

:eat1:
Chicken and waffles w/ lots of butter & syrup, a plate of manicotti w/ a dish of peanut butter pie ala mode for garnish! LOL!:eat2:

Seriously, I'm famished right now. Where can a hopeful 'feedee' find a 'feeder' in this town? LOL!

Ciao guys. Get yer grub on.
Peace.


----------



## altered states (Jan 22, 2009)

Something other than the "two-bite" crack brownies I brought home for dessert. Usually a package of those things doesn't last three hours in my house, but tonight I'm not feeling it.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 23, 2009)

blackout cake


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 23, 2009)

Broccoli!!! LOTS of broccoli!

:blink:


----------



## ssbbwdreamz (Jan 23, 2009)

Brownies, cheesecake and lots of hot Krispy Kreme donuts... Been craving them for 2 days now...:eat2:


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ice cream... and cake. Tons of both... mostly the cake part. lol


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 24, 2009)

bmann0413 said:


> Ice cream... and cake. Tons of both... mostly the cake part. lol



A man after my heart  I love cake!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 25, 2009)

Crispy fried and spicy chicken wings...

May end up at KFC before the morning's done!


----------



## grandecafe1 (Jan 26, 2009)

a yummy man smothered in...
oops! wrong board lol!:doh:

chocolate creme brulee
or
banana custard with a little dark chocolate sauce


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 27, 2009)

When I was about 12 in Okinawa, my mom made tuna fish wrapped in nori. Now I know it sounds weird (And I was going to make a "Weird foods that worked" thread for it ), but I remember us eating almost all the nori she bought because it was so good. I remember she threw veggies and cheese in a few of them. 

Now I'm going to have make some when I get paid, since I haven't had it in almost a decade, plus make the dish in my southwest cookin' calendar.


----------



## Cors (Jan 27, 2009)

Sashimi. >;(


----------



## Tania (Jan 27, 2009)

Haha, that sounds awesome, Jon. I hear Spam and nori are a tasty combination, too.


----------



## Brandi (Jan 28, 2009)

A nice romantic meal that a guy has prepared lol as long as it does not have maple!!


----------



## QueenB (Jan 28, 2009)

i reeeeeeeeally want to go to sushi tonight. too bad i'm a po' college student.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 28, 2009)

A huge pot of goulash-and copious amounts of apple crumble for dessert. :eat2:


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 29, 2009)

Pickles... Just pickles. I swear I'm pregnant.


----------



## Weeze (Jan 29, 2009)

... Taco bell.
Specifically, a double beef and cheese burrito...

odd, so very odd....


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 29, 2009)

Bexy's homemade Irish pizza.:eat2:


----------



## Esther (Jan 29, 2009)

QueenB said:


> i reeeeeeeeally want to go to sushi tonight. too bad i'm a po' college student.



I've been dying for good sushi for weeks, but unfortunately I'm in the same boat.


----------



## AnotherJessica (Jan 30, 2009)

I really want McDonalds breakfast...specifically the #7 I believe. Oh and red velvet cupcakes. Soo good! :eat2:


----------



## AnotherJessica (Jan 30, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Pickles... Just pickles. I swear I'm pregnant.



I llllllove pickles. I want to start making my own.


----------



## QueenB (Jan 30, 2009)

AnotherJessica said:


> I really want McDonalds breakfast...specifically the #7 I believe. Oh and red velvet cupcakes. Soo good! :eat2:



nothing beats mcdonalds bfast. i ALWAYS crave it.


----------



## AnotherJessica (Jan 30, 2009)

I KNOW! In college on the weekends I used to take 3:30am trips to McDonalds with my roommate because that is when they first start making breakfast. So good. We would come home, eat and go to sleep. Those were the days.


----------



## Brandi (Jan 30, 2009)

Since reading how to make my how hamburger helper mix...I've been craving it....

Hamburger Helper Seasoning Mix recipe
1 1/4 teaspoons black pepper 
1 tablespoon powdered or granulated garlic

2 tablespoons dried parsley 
1/3 cup instant onion 
3 tablespoons onion powder or granulated 
1 tablespoon salt 
1 2/3 cups nonfat dry milk powder 
3 1/2 tablespoons beef bouillon granules

Cheeseburger Casserole: Brown 1 pound hamburger; drain fat. Add 1 cup water, 1 cup uncooked macaroni, 1 can (16 ounces) chopped tomatoes and 1/2 cup seasoning mix. Simmer, covered, 20 minutes or until macaroni is tender. Remove from heat, add 1/2 cup grated cheese.

Chili Tomato Macaroni: Brown 1 pound hamburger; drain off fat. Add 1 cup water, 1 cup uncooked macaroni, 1 can (16 ounces) chopped tomatoes, 1 tablespoon chili powder and 1/2 cup seasoning mix. Simmer, covered, 20 minutes or until macaroni is tender.

Potato Casserole: Brown 1 pound hamburger; drain off fat. Add 3/4 cup water, 6 peeled and thinly sliced potatoes and 2/3 cup seasoning mix. Simmer, covered, 20 to 30 minutes or until potatoes are tender. Stir. Uncover and cook until excess water is evaporated


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 30, 2009)

I fancy me some kiwi fruit...


----------



## QueenB (Jan 30, 2009)

AnotherJessica said:


> I KNOW! In college on the weekends I used to take 3:30am trips to McDonalds with my roommate because that is when they first start making breakfast. So good. We would come home, eat and go to sleep. Those were the days.



hahaha me and my boyfriend do that whenever we see each other. except i thought it started at 4am? haha :happy:


----------



## Neen (Jan 30, 2009)

fettuchine alfredo.... vegetarian burritos.... dark chocolate lava cake ...a whole bunch of stuff!


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 30, 2009)

fresh, juicy pears


----------



## AnotherJessica (Jan 30, 2009)

QueenB said:


> hahaha me and my boyfriend do that whenever we see each other. except i thought it started at 4am? haha :happy:



Maybe it does start at 4am. I have the worst memory! Either way. I stopped there this morning and it was delicious!


----------



## grandecafe1 (Jan 30, 2009)

something that isn't made anymore..back in the 1970's & 80's there was this department store chain called A & S (Abraham & Strauss).
The one on Fulton Street in Brooklyn NY has the counter that sold grilled hot dogs and Frozen Custard.
My mommy used to let me have the treat when we went shopping for a holiday dress....

I want to share a grilled hot dog (Guldens' mustard) and a mini cup of vanilla frozen custard with Hershy's chocolate sauce (I was 5 yr's old?) .


:eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## TearInYourHand (Jan 30, 2009)

Cheese with truffles, baguette, dry smooth wine. Oh well, at least I've got the wine.:kiss2:


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 6, 2009)

AnotherJessica said:


> I llllllove pickles. I want to start making my own.



I love pickles tooooo! :eat2: That is an idea... I should make huge jar fulls of my own then I'd never be without


----------



## circeenoir (Feb 6, 2009)

I could go for some pepperoni pizza and Dublin Mudslide icecream


----------



## Weeze (Feb 6, 2009)

This is sooo random...
Pretzel Dog.

Fried Oreos......


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 8, 2009)

I really want some scrambled eggs on toast with grilled tomatoes. And carrot cake.


----------



## tinkerbell (Feb 8, 2009)

I've been craving blueberry muffins and a grilled hot dog. And cheese ravioli.


----------



## Cors (Feb 8, 2009)

Unagi! And oh, a mixed sashimi platter would be awesome.


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 12, 2009)

Phileas Fogg Tortilla Chips

....I don't think they make them any more as I haven't been able to find them for years but they were so lovely, I have yet to find another Tortilla brand that comes close, or even one with similar flavors.... ; _ ;


----------



## PrettyKitty (Feb 13, 2009)

Gooey chocolate brownies and a cold glass of milk.


----------



## bexy (Feb 16, 2009)

I want a Spira...Cadbury's don't make them anymore though


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 16, 2009)

A thick piece of a fudgey, chocolatey cake. Hubby brought home a piece of birthday cake from a 2 year-old's party on Friday night and it was so scrumptious that I wish I had more!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 17, 2009)

I do NOT get it. For the last two months or so, I have been craving red meat like CRAZY. Steak, really, but sometimes I can get rid of the craving with a burger. I don't know what is UP with that. :huh: This is getting to be a ridiculously expensive craving!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 18, 2009)

I am still craving Cors' Valentine's Day platter of sushi. Shown here: (yes I have looked at this photo more than once :wubu 

View attachment l_68e102f4d0144c99941af12176aec04c[1].jpg


----------



## Cors (Feb 18, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> I am still craving Cors' Valentine's Day platter of sushi. Shown here: (yes I have looked at this photo more than once :wubu



Aww, I'm missing them too! To be honest the quality isn't the best but they do home delivery. :/


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Feb 18, 2009)

Indian food, haven't had it in the longest time.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Feb 18, 2009)

Well made pizza (neopolitan style or NYC style) or some awesome Chinese takeout! Thanks to this economy, it has been a while for either...

Oh well....better for my cooking skills I guess


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 19, 2009)

Cors said:


> Aww, I'm missing them too! To be honest the quality isn't the best but they do home delivery. :/



I want sushi so bad now *droooool*


----------



## TearInYourHand (Feb 20, 2009)

Now I'm craving some mussels in garlic/white wine/ butter sauce with some toasty baguette to dip in. Oh and copious amounts of wine to drink! Maybe some delicious gourmet ice cream for dessert!


----------



## Cors (Feb 27, 2009)

Champagne truffles! Teuscher or Prestat would be ideal, but I will happily settle for Marks and Spencers...


----------



## sugarmoore (Feb 27, 2009)

san fransisco hot steamy clam chowder in a big crusty sourdough bread bowl! im sick and id give my left one to get it! lol


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Fish n Chips....mmmmmm.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 28, 2009)

Mmm... craving pancakes.


----------



## kayrae (Feb 28, 2009)

buffalo wings


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 28, 2009)

hot coffee with milk and sugar and a pile of chocolate chip pancakes :eat2: At least I have access to the coffee :happy:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 28, 2009)

Chinese Food....which I plan on having for lunch


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 28, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Phileas Fogg Tortilla Chips
> 
> ....I don't think they make them any more as I haven't been able to find them for years but they were so lovely, I have yet to find another Tortilla brand that comes close, or even one with similar flavors.... ; _ ;



You will never guess what.... they have JUST started selling them again O___O what a strange coincidence after like 8 years


----------



## supersoup (Feb 28, 2009)

spaghettios.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 28, 2009)

Wild Mushroom spaghetti from Spaghetti Warehouse, followed by a piece of their wonderful multi-layered (I always forget how many layers) chocolate cake! yum yum!


----------



## QuickFL (Feb 28, 2009)

Fruit any kind of fruit.. Funny thing is 10 minutes ago I was craving cookies.. I need help LOL
Dean


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 1, 2009)

Pizza with extra cheese, mushrooms and pepperoni


----------



## 80sBaby (Mar 1, 2009)

Sweet and sour chicken and a egg roll :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm thinking that a strawberry/orange smoothie might do the trick for my swee tooth this evening. we have some fresh strawberries that need to be eaten and oranges in teh fridge.. mmmm


----------



## Cors (Mar 2, 2009)

Mango mousse cake! Haven't had it for years, ugh!


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Mar 2, 2009)

Raspberry pavlova... I'm drooling at the thought.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 2, 2009)

Hahahaha. Good joke, lb.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 19, 2009)

Giant shrimp on the grill.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 19, 2009)

A cold slice of Watermelon - hmmmm, I wonder why!


----------



## Paquito (Jul 23, 2009)

I could really go for some fresh pineapple right now.

Or maybe a New York cheesecake. 

:smitten:


----------



## Chef (Jul 23, 2009)

A big bowl of spaghetti noodles topped with a thick, rich, ragu with italian sausages on the side... :bounce:


----------



## crayola box (Jul 23, 2009)

one word: potatoes. Anyway I can get them: mashed, fried, roasted. I gave into this craving for while last week but that resulted in fruits and veggies in the fridge going bad and having to be thrown out so despite just wanting a big plate of potatoes for every meal I haven't bought any this week. Mmm but a nice plate of home fries sounds so good right now!


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 23, 2009)

a potato and egg hero but the place I want it from is out of business and has been for several years.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 23, 2009)

almost all and any NJ food!! I miss real pizza, subs and white castle burgers! boardwalk lemonade, fresh off the boat lobster,shrimp and crab! I miss it!!


----------



## mistresspiggy (Jul 26, 2009)

a big, looooooong meal of chinese dim sum. most of them fried, but one small plate at a time so I don't get too full from looking at a whole lot of food at once.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 26, 2009)

A big bowl of fresh fruit (strawberries, blueberries, pineapple, banana, honeydew melon) topped with fresh whipped cream! :eat1:


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 27, 2009)

Taco's lol


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jul 27, 2009)

Chicken finger sub with light onions from Jim's Steakout in Buffalo, NY.:eat2:


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Jul 27, 2009)

I want muffin or cupcake tops..Love them when they are well done with a cup of coffee..


----------



## Chef (Jul 27, 2009)

A cheeseburger from Sonic with mustard, pickle, and onion.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 27, 2009)

Chef said:


> A cheeseburger from Sonic with mustard, pickle, and onion.



extra pickles!!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 28, 2009)

A big southern style breakfast, thanks to the Travel Channel's "Breakfast Paradise"!


----------



## Chef (Jul 28, 2009)

A thick 3 or 4 alarm chili... over a grilled hamburger steak and onions :eat2:


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 28, 2009)

Chef said:


> A thick 3 or 4 alarm chili... over a grilled hamburger steak and onions :eat2:


 
I made a nice tasty spicy chili for dinner tonight, but no burgers. What I really crave right now is 


*chocolate!!!!!!*


----------



## IndyGal (Aug 8, 2009)

It's after 11pm and I'm craving biscuits. I have some cans in the fridge, but no butter. Biscuits or no biscuits?? *sigh*


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 8, 2009)

no point in having biscuits without butter. go to sleep


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 9, 2009)

bummer.


----------



## BlkBBWProtector (Aug 16, 2009)

Sushi!!!!!!!

Specifically, Sake Nigiri and Hamachi Nigiri with a little extra wasabi added...


----------



## IndyGal (Aug 16, 2009)

I did end up making the biscuits. They were the kind with the butter chunks smooshed into the dough. No extra butter needed. 

I am happy to report that I do have a giant tub of butter now though. I'm not craving anything other than a Mt. Dew at the moment.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 16, 2009)

I am craving white castle jalepeano burgers and thnk god i got white castle jalepeano burgers.


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 17, 2009)

I've been craving STEAK for awhile now. I think I specifically want Steak Au Poivre. But I can't cook it at home - so someone needs to take me to a restaurant! LOL!


----------



## Rowan (Aug 17, 2009)

Im craving a big ol plate of seafood....lobster, scallops, calamari, shrimp, etc... all steamed in a dish with some butter breadcrumbs and cheese on top...*drool*


----------



## NemoVolo (Aug 17, 2009)

Chinese. I always want it. I crave it like a pregnant woman.


----------



## fatbellygirl (Aug 17, 2009)

Anything with chocolate!! Godiva chocolate cheesecake, swiss cake rolls, choc brownie ice cream, choc chip cookies. Mmmm yummie. I'm all stocked up for later


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 25, 2009)

Comfort food - chicken fried steak (or chicken), gravy, mashed potatoes and cheesecake covered with cherry pie filling! :eat1:


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 25, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> Comfort food - chicken fried steak (or chicken), gravy, mashed potatoes and cheesecake covered with cherry pie filling! :eat1:



ohh wow, now that does sound good!!!


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 25, 2009)

Rowan said:


> Im craving a big ol plate of seafood....lobster, scallops, calamari, shrimp, etc... all steamed in a dish with some butter breadcrumbs and cheese on top...*drool*


Holy fuck. 

The dog just woke me up. I signed on to the forum and just randomly read this. It's 5:30 in the morning here. 

Burn in hell, Rowan.


----------



## Inhibited (Aug 25, 2009)

A chocolate thick shake from New Zealand Natural


----------

